# A Gentleman's Jaunt on the Cowan (3/6 11:00)



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Heading downstream to target bream on the start of the runout. Launch at ATB at 11am


----------



## FletcherG1991 (Apr 17, 2007)

I may be down there, depending on how sore the arms are from Friday, I'll let you know Friday arvo.

Cheers,
Fletcher


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have to man an Expo at Darling Harbour on that day :evil:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a study day for Uni in the morning if i get out in time i'll be there, are you heading were we have fished before Dave.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

justcrusin32 said:


> I have a study day for Uni in the morning if i get out in time i'll be there, are you heading were we have fished before Dave.
> 
> Cheers Dave


Heading downstream this time Dave. Concentrating on bream


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

No worries Dave If i can get away early enough i will paddle up and join you, but will have to play it by ear.

Cheers dave


----------

